# Start/Stop-Button On My O&W Mirage Iii Works Really Slowly



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

When I start the chronograph, the button comes out again really slow, so that I can't stop it until after about 15 sec's.

Is there something broken, or is it just dirt?

What do you guys think? Can I fix it myself by just using the function over and over, or does it need "the doctor"?

Help and advice would be GREATELY appreciated!!

Cheers!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Can't really help on this one except to say do not squirt WD40 in there... it might just prove detrimental.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My Speedmaster Mk.II was like that. I looked at it under a loupe and noticed a great deal of gunk built up around the shaft. I cleaned it off but it didn't make much difference. Two or three years later, I removed the movement to clean the dial up a bit. I removed the crown and pushers. When I was putting it back together, I noticed that the pusher's adustment looked as though they should be swapped around. I did swap them, start/stop for reset and vice versa. After this, it functioned perfectly. I know at least one other person had worked on the watch before. My guess is they hadn't noticed the slight difference in length of the pushers.

Later,

William


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

usually just a build up of crud on the pusher spring , pretty easy to sort out tho watch out for flying bits when you undo the pusher screw on the inside.


----------

